# Bsnl ftth?



## rishitells (Jul 25, 2010)

hii guys, I want to know more about FTTH service which will soon be launched in my city. Is there anyone already using it? And what are the speeds, looks a promising technology for broadband, isn't it?


----------



## vaithy (Jul 25, 2010)

@Rishab sharma ,
FTTH means Fiber To The Home. Jaipur is the first city which was launched in India.  BSNL is offering upto 100 Mbps speed but very costly only the Business enterprises can be offered to it. It has used  VDSL modem instead of adsl .. although I want to post it, but hesitate, because it may consider as spam,.. You may learn further detail from bsnl website or from here:vaithy's blog
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## rishitells (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually this service is soon going to be launched in Kota, my city, near to Jaipur......so I consider myself lucky 
Anyway will there be no home plans....below 1000. I think we can only guess.


----------



## vaithy (Jul 27, 2010)

But, this services can be given only if you are nearest to Telephone Exchange within 1 k.m

with regards,
vaithy


----------

